# Can you identify these Props



## RogerChapman (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello Technicians I am working on production of Ragtime at my school, and I have been unable to receive clarification from the director regarding several of the props he has requested. Again the show is Ragtime so early 20th century setting if it helps to identify any items. What are (is)
-A Dust Map
-A Stereo Optician
-Terror Stalks


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 3, 2011)

"-A Dust Map" Dust mop?

"-A Stereo Optician" Stereopticon, the early 20th century version of the GAF Viewmaster™


History of the Stereoscope in 3-D

"-Terror Stalks" No clue. Maybe corn stalks might work?


----------



## jwl868 (Feb 3, 2011)

I think you need to go back the original source of the list. As in the telephone game, that last item looks like it’s been garbled. (As it would seem the first and second items).

[How about terrorist auks...  ]

Joe


----------



## sk8rsdad (Feb 3, 2011)

My thought is somebody read the script, misinterpreted a stage direction or line of dialog and thought "terror stalks" was a noun instead of a verb.


----------



## shiben (Feb 3, 2011)

RogerChapman said:


> -A Dust Map


 
Dust Maps


> Terror Stalks



Amazon.com: Terror Stalks the Class Reunion [VHS]: Kate Nelligan, Jennifer Beals, Geraint Wyn Davies, Werner Stocker, Manfred Lehmann, Madeleine Robinson, Gertrud Prey, Hans Irle, Wolfgang Bathke, Ed Brigadier, Arielle Dombasle, Marianna Thomas, Cliv

???


----------



## BrianWolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

I took a few minutes but I think I figured it out. I just love typos.
The dust map is a dust mop based on the stereo optician spelling.
The terror stalks I believe is a newspaper that is being sold and newsboy #3 is yelling:
"Extra! Terror stalks New Rochelle! Murderer's demands revealed!"


----------



## Kelite (Feb 4, 2011)

I think Brian is on to something here-


----------



## FatherMurphy (Feb 4, 2011)

The 'stereo optician' typo had passed me by, until pointed out... now I have a vision of identical twin eye doctors. If they were from an Alaskan island, would they be optical Aleutians?


----------



## erichart (Feb 5, 2011)

A terror stalk is a type of vegetable grown by the Children of the Corn.


----------



## kicknargel (Feb 7, 2011)

You better start worrying about what other typos and mis-perceptions are on your props list. I'd give that script a careful read, create your own list and have a meeting with the director to go over it. I do recall the the stereopticon IS called for.


----------



## RogerChapman (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank You everyone for your input I think all the serious answers were correct.


----------

